# New law will let govt snoop on your PC



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 25, 2008)

> NEW DELHI: Your email or the personal contents of your computer could soon be under the government’s scrutiny without your knowledge.
> 
> With Parliament on Tuesday passing a bill which stipulates life imprisonment for those indulging in cyber terrorism and giving the government endless power to “intercept or monitor any information through any computer resource,” experts fear that “unauthorised interceptions could soon become common”.
> 
> ...



Looks like the aftermath of 26/11 is also being reflected in the Tech world. 

_giving the government endless power to “intercept or monitor any information through any computer resource,” _ 
So now we gonna be monitored by our very own desi Big Brother....

Source


----------



## amitash (Dec 25, 2008)

^Oooo thats bad bad bad news....The govts spying on us...i bet the human rights ppl will have something to say about this.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 25, 2008)

will this new law look into piracy also?


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 25, 2008)

i dont think this law will come into existence . becuz this the human rights ppl will start doing danda on the government if this happens.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Scrutinity Not possible in India

Live happily


----------



## sibot (Dec 25, 2008)

Damn, better get started with deleting!


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

Snoop Dawg feat Indian Babu...lol


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> Snoop Dawg feat Indian Babu...lol



Does this mean intercepting downloads too? 
Even so, I doubt whether it will be implemented succesfully.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 31, 2008)

i want to work with them to monitor all the politicians...
those corrupt people in India..


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn this should not happen... Intrusion on our privacy is not fair in a democracy....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 31, 2008)

That is a violation of our piracy... err... I mean, privacy!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2008)

1.) terrorist arent fools to let them in the hands of cyber police ... 
2.) as was shown in Wednesday film ... ( i think the title is correct ) our computer , technology are way back or say backwards.... 
3.) even if its the case , normal people dont have to worry. coz wht are we to hide ?? but if some idiot in the gov tries to look into to gain some p.s files and other stuff.. then it will get dirty.... very dirty... !!!
4.) but if 3 is to be true... at present there are so many idiotic/noobish net users who dont know basic stuffs and get carried awaya with  , stupid offer , porn sites , and give out passwords , CC , etc...etc... and dont forget the orkut is place where many loose theirs ids.. privacy etc...
so actually it doesnt matter....
5.) and to gov... terrorist may NEVER or usually not use the common y! , Gmail or other things... and wht if they give thier plan on RAR file with password protected ?? 
do u have powerful computers to scan , decrypt those files to view inside them ???

or wht if they use tor network ??? 

6.) and does gov knows about hacking coz innocent people may be mistaken for terrorist or cyber crime individuals.. since there are so many things called mac address spoofers , ip spoofers ... etc... 


i dont know how well this law can be effective...

instead of these waste laws .. why cant they increase army strength , invest in R&D for weapons etc


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 31, 2008)

Very repressive law, if it's passed. It just shows how POOR is the understanding of technology by the government. I wonder 

What's there to stop terrorists from communicating by email using openpgp or other privacy tools that encrypt email and IM traffic?

What's there to stop terrorists from encrypting volumes in Windows or Linux?


----------



## paroh (Dec 31, 2008)

i think 95-99% will be against this law. it is just like that some one enters in your house (To see how much u eat daily seconds, minutes,hrs , days , years )

If u read the below par. what means violation of privacy. Gov. it self violation violation of privacy by this law

For those indulging in cyber terrorism, the new legislation provides for stiff penalty of life imprisonment. The bill also says that dishonestly receiving stolen computer resource, identity theft, cheating by personation by using computer resource and violation of privacy will result in imprisonment upto three years apart from fine between Rs 1 lakh to Rs 10 lakh.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Bad law. FTG!


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 3, 2009)

Whatever time to now really encrypt all the P. Collection lying on the harddrive.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 3, 2009)

Indian govt laws -----> 

Indian people reaction ---->


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 3, 2009)

Violating right to freedom.  People,head to the courts!!


----------



## tgpraveen (Jan 3, 2009)

*www.countercurrents.org/karun020109.htm

this is another article which has made it to slashdot

and the controversial part are viewing P0R N is now illegal and police can come anytime to check ur pc activites

ds more like provisions currently being proposed in Australia. the blogger writes, "Around 45 amendments have been made to the original Act, which now treats both publishers of online pornography and its consumers on equal footing. A law so sweeping in its powers that it allows a police officer in the rank of a sub-inspector to walk in or break in to the privacy of your home and see if you were surfing porn or not."


----------



## R2K (Jan 4, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> That is a violation of our piracy... err... I mean, privacy!




lol.................nice one


----------



## utsav (Jan 4, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Whatever time to now really encrypt all the P. Collection lying on the harddrive.



then some guys have to encrypt their entire HDD


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 4, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooo....I won't let any Sarkari Babu read my super secret recipe for Fat loss


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 4, 2009)

> *www.countercurrents.org/karun020109.htm
> 
> this is another article which has made it to slashdot
> 
> ...






i think it time we start some uproar/// wht say guys????


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 4, 2009)

koi kuch nai kare ga koi buss baateye suno sab kaamchor hai yaha pe mostly in gov. sector


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats it. I am thinking of using 256bit encryption using TrueCrypt for ALL my data.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2009)

I would accept this. Yes, to make my country secure, I do have to lose something. If they can snoop my pc for terror related info, I am willing to put my pc in govt. line of sight. No second thought.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2009)

^^isn't it violating fundamental rights...lol


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2009)

ah. come on. what rights will you lose if someone checks your pc if there is any dangerous content is there are not??

btw, Do you really think that whatever you do not your pc goes unnoticed??

Your ISP will have every bit of detail that you did on your net connection
that application owners will have lot of usage statistics.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2009)

^^lol so that means yeah you can snoop into my home too at any time 

PC is just not abt pr0ns, there can be any sensitive data which you dont like anyone to access. Remember that someone can blackmail you for other contents. Or even someone can hack into your username and password details.

When you are keeping your PC open to others then ther is inexorable certainty of getting exploited for malicious uses.

Details logged by ISP is another thing, and it surely will make internet a restrictive medium.

I oppose this law anyday, anytime. I dont want someone to barge in like an idiot getting all other extraneous details except for what the law is meant for


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ hmm. there is a difference between govt. scanning your pc and govt. letting anyone to scan your pc.

yes. You wan't to keep information safe, keep it safe using required security methods.

Also, there is a difference between govt. scanning your pc whenever they want to and govt. keeping your pc open so that anyone can enter your pc.

If govt. thinks that this is necessary, I don't think there is any way that anyone can stop this.

If it is opposed, they will definitely use their own way to snoop into networks/pc's. Either way,they will do what they want to.

PS: Do you really think that nobody is snooping on your right now??


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2009)

^^
Do you believe in Government babu religiously. I mean they are just the same people as we are and indeed sometimes more corrupt and tainted than us. 

While I can encrypt things, infact I see a default doting of this trend in coming years. You will get hardware encrypted hard drives. 

PS: Yes atleast I can log who is there using some tools in Linux...lol. And keeping all the unwanted ports closed, but still if someone access my PC through ftp then he can only do what a ftp is defined to. But if a hacker is relentlessly trying to hack my PC then there is very little I can do apart from disconnecting from net for a while. Still someone cant get a direct open access to my PC, he/she has to surmount this dalk with a scabrous effort.


----------



## R2K (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah last week i found a report on this law in one malayalam newspaper.......

it says u will have to go to jail even if someone use ur pc to browse porn without even u knowing abt it ............so keep an eye on ur pc


----------



## Rahim (Jan 14, 2009)

Our very own Patriot Act


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2009)

R2K said:


> yeah last week i found a report on this law in one malayalam newspaper.......
> 
> it says u will have to go to jail even if someone use ur pc to browse porn without even u knowing abt it ............so keep an eye on ur pc


I neither approve nor disapprove people watching pr0n, but having "morality laws" like this sucks. Nobody has any right to decide what an indivudual does in his private PC as long as it does not do any harm to anybody.

India is becomming more like Saudi Arabia with draconian anti-liberal laws.

They should be increasing jail-terms for corrupt politicians and hang serial killers and make stricter laws to control such activities instead of arresting harmless guys who defy "morality norms".


----------



## R2K (Jan 14, 2009)

^^

i guess ur right................

but why should they take so much trouble and inspect each and every PC out there in India............instead they could have taken steps to ban all those porn and warez sites on the internet...............alleast thats what is going on here in UAE...here ISP block all those sites which are even remotely close to porn or against the national interest


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 14, 2009)

^^ snooping him pc gives nothing :d


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 15, 2009)

R2K said:


> but why should they take so much trouble and inspect each and every PC out there in India............instead they could have taken steps to ban all those porn and warez sites on the internet...............alleast thats what is going on here in UAE...here ISP block all those sites which are even remotely close to porn or against the national interest


Thats plain WRONG. I say it again. WRONG.
India has always stood for personal freedom and religious freedom when it does not interfere with other people's lives. Then why this I ask. Warez sites may cause economic issues to companies who make the software and hence their ban is quite justified. But comeon, freedom of expression can in NO way be stopped. If you don't like it, don't see it. Simple as that. I use it as my motto.

*Already, they are suing people in orkut for creating hate groups against politicians. I was like WTF ? RSS/MNS/VHP go on promoting hate against muslims in India on baseless grounds and they are pacified, while people voicing out opinions against politicians are procecuted.*


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2009)

V for Vendetta ! Anyone coming ?


----------



## R2K (Jan 15, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thats plain WRONG. I say it again. WRONG.
> India has always stood for personal freedom and religious freedom when it does not interfere with other people's lives. Then why this I ask. Warez sites may cause economic issues to companies who make the software and hence their ban is quite justified. But comeon, freedom of expression can in NO way be stopped. If you don't like it, don't see it. Simple as that. I use it as my motto.
> 
> *Already, they are suing people in orkut for creating hate groups against politicians. I was like WTF ? RSS/MNS/VHP go on promoting hate against muslims in India on baseless grounds and they are pacified, while people voicing out opinions against politicians are procecuted.*



ok dude.......ru trying to say that banning access to porn is a breach of  personal freedom???......and there is nothing abt religious freedom in that law


MetalheadGautham said:


> If you don't like it, don't see it. Simple as that. I use it as my motto.


and how did u assume that i don't like porn???(kidding)i just love them

and i guess i did not talk abt politicians


----------



## outspoken (Jan 20, 2009)

The *Great Firewall of India....*
Those chinese people will have a good laugh...
What is defn. of cyber terrorism??
What if my comp. got infected by virus and launched DOS attack against someone, am i responsible??[Even after i have some antivirus]
So i buy second hand comp. i have no idea if it is stolen am i going to be charged with receiving stolen comp. resources?

The law is already passed, without a mention in media. That 26/11 thing drowned out all else. The media is only worried of the act that aims to regulate media, rest of citizens be damned!


----------

